# Montreal Guitar Grand Prix



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

To all canadian guitar players. Just a quick note to let you know that the MONTREAL GUITAR GRAND PRIX will be held on September 29 and 30. Just a fun way to play and get a chance to meet other players... And you never know what could come out of it! 
All the info here: 
http://www.grandprixdeguitaredemontreal.com/2007/accueil_en.aspx 

Tell all your guitar contacts about it!


----------

